# Javascript countdown 12 hour timer



## harmor (Mar 15, 2007)

I've been trying to look for good javascript templates to edit to my liking but I do not understand javascript that well.
What I want is a timer that will count down to 9am/pm EST no matter who is viewing the page.
I'll try and explain further. If the current time is past 9am but before 9pm then count down to 9pm and vice versa. Once timer has passed say "9am" start counting down to "9pm" and once it hits "9pm" start counting down to "9am". I want this to repeat continuously.


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

To use EST for everyone, you can create a variable in the page, but use a server-side language to write the current EST as its initialisation, like <?php echo "var time = $estTime" ?>. Then you can use a standard countdown timer and test the time against 9am/pm. I'm not a Javascript guru, but I'll have a go at some code if you need it.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

How about these:

http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex6/dhtmlcount.htm
http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex6/universalcountdown.htm

Peace...


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice one tomdkat :up: I missed those when I was looking around


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

```

```
You might have to adjust the php hours so that it is EST time if it isn't.


----------

